# Four (4) books you would not be without in SHTF Grid-Down Scenario?



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

@stevekozak asked in another thread what (4) books I was talking about, so here they are.


Where There Is No Dentist
Where There Is No Doctor: A Village Health Care Handbook
Making the Best of Basics: Family Preparedness Handbook
The Complete Aromatherapy and Essential Oils Handbook for Everyday Wellness


Please add the (4) that you would pick out of all your library to have if you could ONLY have four hard copies for the rest of your life in a grid-down TEOTWAWKI scenario.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, i don’t have the link but there are a few book I have about animal husbandry, gardening, hunting, butchering and food storage. I also have a few on fishing.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

My paper-n-ink collection:

Food Storage 101, Peggy Layton
How To Survive TEOTWAWKI, James Wesley, Rawles
Prepper's Instrucion Manual, Arthur Bradley
The Doctors Book of Home Remedies, Sid Kirchheimer
Surviving Doomsday, Richard Duarte
Curing Everyday Ailments the Natural Way, Reader's Digest
The Urban Survival Handbook, Cook, Mattos & Morrison
Physical Security (FM 3-19.30 or ATTP 3-39.32), US Army
Survival Handbook, John Wiseman
Emergency Food Storage, Peggy Layton
The Prepper's Pocket Guide, Bernie Carr
Disaster Preparedness for EMP Attacks and Solar Storms, Arthur Bradley
Crisis Preparedness Handbook, Jack Spigarelli
When All Hell Breaks Loos, Cody Lundin
First Aid Fundamentals, James Hubbard
Emergency War Surgery, NATO


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

BPH, are those in order? The top 4 are you most valued?

Links not needed, but title and author would help others look them up. 

Idea of post is to see if there are (4) that rise to the top amongst us.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

K7JLJ said:


> BPH, are those in order? The top 4 are you most valued?


Yes... they're in order. The order they were sitting on my shelf at the time I wrote down the titles and authors down.



K7JLJ said:


> Links not needed, but title and author would help others look them up.


Um, the list IS the titles and authors.



K7JLJ said:


> Idea of post is to see if there are (4) that rise to the top amongst us.


Limiting anything like that is an exercise in futility, IMHO.


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

Fair enough. The names and authors was for the guy above you. Preppers do what the hell they want eh? Ok, noted... can’t follow a simple rule... LOL this thread will now descend into mockery and “I like frogs” quotes. No wonder people can’t organize in this country.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

https://www.amazon.com/Foxfire-Book-Dressing-Building-Moonshining/dp/0385073534
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CYQARUQ/ref=dp-kindle-redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1
https://www.amazon.com/Great-Sausage-Recipes-Meat-Curing/dp/B0074J78WI
https://www.ldsavow.com/preparedness-manual/

No, I'm not a Mormon, but that last one has a lot of good information and is free to anyone.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Listing them according to importance assumes you know what the disaster will be. We have been facing the possibilities for ages. There in the PNW though y'all have a few more options than most.

That being said, here are a couple off the top of my head.

USDA canning book. (There are several varieties of this book with the same info. You can choose)
The Survival Medicine Handbook, Joseph Alton MD
ARRL antenna book
Any or all of the Foxfire books.
LDS PREPAREDNESS MANUAL is packed full of good information.

Ok, so that's 5. You have permission to bust my chops too.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

K7JLJ said:


> ....... Preppers do what the hell they want eh?........


Yeah, we're kinda weird that way.


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yeah, we're kinda weird that way.


That's why organizing has about as much chance as herding cats.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

K7JLJ said:


> That's why organizing has about as much chance as herding cats.


Or putting melted butter up a wildcats' ass with a red-hot poker.


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Or putting melted butter up a wildcats' ass with a red-hot poker.


Why you would even entertain that thought is beyond me, but the world is full of sick people that is for sure.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

K7JLJ said:


> Why you would even entertain that thought is beyond me, but the world is full of sick people that is for sure.


Yet you mention herding cats.


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yet you mention herding cats.


and your first response is describing how to mutilate them?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

K7JLJ said:


> and your first response is describing how to mutilate them?


I'd explain it to you, but you just don't seem to have the mental capacity to understand it. You win. I'm done here.


----------



## K7JLJ (Sep 25, 2018)

Back Pack Hack said:


> I'd explain it to you, but you just don't seem to have the mental capacity to understand it. You win. I'm done here.


mature, goodbye


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Listing them according to importance assumes you know what the disaster will be. We have been facing the possibilities for ages. There in the PNW though y'all have a few more options than most.
> 
> That being said, here are a couple off the top of my head.
> 
> ...


I did not think of the ARRL antenna book, I do have it though. I keep hard copies of everything, even printed the LDS book and slapped it in a three ring binder.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I did not think of the ARRL antenna book, I do have it though. I keep hard copies of everything, even printed the LDS book and slapped it in a three ring binder.


Less than many, more than some, I prefer my information in hard copy. It's easy to loose power and if that happens you've lost access to digital info. I bought a copy of tha LDS book and got the companion book for leadership to go a long with it. There is some good info in that book too. I'm not a Mormon either but have friends that are and got hooked up with a good deal.

I really should add to what I have but I think now the time is limited.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I like/have books and realize their value, but I feel that if you don't already know what you need to know those books won't be handy when you need them. Unless all the libraries get burned down I think knowing a local dentist and/or doctor/vet a better choice. Plenty of farmers around me. JMHO


----------



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

!970's Boy Scout Handbook, DOD book on escape, eatable plants book, Survival medical book, Bible


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Some other really good ones to have on the ol' bookshelf: one on midwifery, medicinal herbs, and wild edibles in whatever part of the world you happen to live.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> I did not think of the ARRL antenna book, I do have it though. I keep hard copies of everything, even printed the LDS book and slapped it in a three ring binder.


I have the antenna bound book, it is in the shack with a lot of manuals.


----------



## Alburt (Jan 25, 2020)

There are a plethora of books and other written materials online. (Archive, Scribd...) There a a couple things one should keep in mind. First the internet goes away with the grid and anything you have downloaded will not be accessible when you can't charge the computer's (tablet, phone, etc) battery. I print copies for my folders on the most significant information but, if you are going to do that, avoid inkjet printers. The ink is water soluble and even a drop od sweat will cause the print to go away. Use a laserjet!


----------

